# Innokin Itaste Mvp 2.0



## Silver (10/2/14)

I got the Innokin Itaste MVP version 2 from VapeKing at the JB Vape Meet on 1 Feb.
It cost R760. 
Innokin says it has 2600 mah of battery capacity.

I will write up a more detailed review when I have more time, but just wanted to give an initial view on how *AWESOME the battery life is *on this little box mod.

Started using it last week Tuesday (4 Feb) with the factory charge that was on it. (I have yet to charge it)
As of today, it's on *820 puffs *on the puff counter. 
Over the past 6 days I've used it on my PT2Mini - and have probably gone through about 6 tanks.
The fire button is still showing *green*, which means there is still no sign of it going flat.
Am firing it at 7.5Watts.

Wow, I cannot believe this little thing's battery life. What a perfect companion for my PT2Mini so far!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shabbar (10/2/14)

hows the size of it ?

is it compatible with rbas ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/2/14)

its a nifty little device I love it, it is compatible with RBA's yes but it wont go Sub-ohm as it has over-discharge protection 

Not very big, I can put it in my pocket comfortably - its actually around the size of the reo if you look at this photo - just that the tanks sit a bit taller

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/14)

Its quite small.
It stands about 9cm high and is about 4cm wide. It's 2cm thick.
Its about the same size of the REO mod. @Gizmo and I checked at the vape meet against his REO.

As for using it on RBAs - not sure really. I don't think so though.
I think it has low current output - havent checked but prob only 2.5 amps
And it only goes up to 11W.

So I dont think its for RBAs or for more intense vaping. 

But perfect in my opinion for Protanks and the like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/14)

Nice picture there @Stroodlepuff !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/2/14)

thanks


----------



## Tornalca (10/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Its quite small.
> It stands about 9cm high and is about 4cm wide. It's 2cm thick.
> Its about the same size of the REO mod. @Gizmo and I checked at the vape meet against his REO.
> 
> ...



I used my KayFun 3.1 on the one I got over the weekend for the wife. I have a 1.5 ohm coil in there and vaping it on 10/11 watts. It does just fine but it was not prolonged usage, As @Silver1 stated, the battery life is amazing, plus the wife can now actually have a charged phone now and again.

It sits in the hand nicely and does not feel uncomfortable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/2/14)

Battery update

It went "Orange" now. Puff counter is on *924 puffs.*

Still firing nicely though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/14)

Anyone else have an Innokin iTaste MPV 2.0? It looks like a really good option... the battery life sounds like a win!

I have a few Twisps that I'm giving to a mate to convert him from Stinkies... I also have a couple of eGo-C Twist's with Mini Protank II's (which I really like) and an iTaste SVD with an iClear 30B which I haven't really tested because the SVD is faulty... but it's way to big to cart around anyway and I guess I'll use it when playing behind my PC.


----------



## Gizmo (11/2/14)

The MVP is a nice option Rob, when you retun it we can work out a trade option for you on the MVP if you keen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> The MVP is a nice option Rob, when you retun it we can work out a trade option for you on the MVP if you keen.



I appreciate that Gizmo! I think I'll order the MVP but I think I'll keep the SVD once I get it back because I have the chargers and the batteries etc... plus it looks like a Light Saber! 

But I really appreciate the sentiment and once again reiterates why I keep ordering stuff from Vape King every second day.

PS the other starter kits I'm ordering tonight are not for me but for a non-computer literate mate who needs to be weaned off the Twsip!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/2/14)

Now on its eighth day. 
Puff counter on 1,046. Since there are only three digits, it goes back to zero when reaching 1000. So its on 46 now. 
Fire button still "orange"
Still firing nicely

I think this will make a perfect travel companion. Looks like it will easily last a 2 or 3 day business trip of exclusive vaping without needing to be charged. Bear in mind, i am not currently using it exclusively. At the moment its one of two devices running.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (12/2/14)

Ok, it went flat at 6pm today. 
After 1,097 puffs

Marvellous 

Started using it last week Tuesday. So it lasted 8 days - using it as one of two main devices.

And that was just the factory charge. This is crazy. Am curious to see what happens after a few cycles - batteries tend to get better after a few cycles.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Started using it last week Tuesday. So it lasted 8 days - using it as one of two main devices.



That is insane! Real glad mine will be delivered on Friday! What atomiser do you have on yours Silver?


----------



## Tornalca (12/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Ok, it went flat at 6pm today.
> After 1,097 puffs
> 
> Marvellous
> ...



The one I have just went on charge 1000 + 467 puffs. This is the 3rd charge cycle. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (12/2/14)

Wow that is insane.


----------



## Silver (12/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> That is insane! Real glad mine will be delivered on Friday! What atomiser do you have on yours Silver?



Hi @Rob Fisher 

I had a Protank 2 Mini on it the whole time. 
Well, I had to take the atomiser off about 10 or 12 times to refill it  But then it went back on.
I estimate I probably vaped about 12-15 ml on the factory charge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> The one I have just went on charge 1000 + 467 puffs. This is the 3rd charge cycle.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk




Super @Tornalca !
So you hold the record then - nearly 1,500 puffs. 
What power or voltage were you vaping it on?


----------



## Tornalca (12/2/14)

Well it's the wife. She is vaping iClear 16's @ 8 watts. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> I had a Protank 2 Mini on it the whole time.
> Well, I had to take the atomiser off about 10 or 12 times to refill it  But then it went back on.
> I estimate I probably vaped about 12-15 ml on the factory charge.



Brilliant... I have enough of them to keep me going!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/2/14)

I still feel strongly that the iClear 16 is a protank mini killer. More flavour and vapor production, also stronger flavor as its top coil. Sure the vape is a bit warmer, but thats all. I also find iClear 16 coils last longer.

However, the protank 2 is sleeker, and can also be amazing. Personal preference really.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> I still feel strongly that the iClear 16 is a protank mini killer. More flavour and vapor production, also stronger flavor as its top coil. Sure the vape is a bit warmer, but thats all. I also find iClear 16 coils last longer.



Oh well back to the online shop!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (12/2/14)

LOL Rob, you kill me .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> Well it's the wife. She is vaping iClear 16's @ 8 watts.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Impressive at 8Watts


----------



## Tornalca (12/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Impressive at 8Watts



But I think I have solved the anomaly. She takes about a 3-4 second puff. I take about an 8 second puff on the MVP to get a good hit. Still impressive. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (12/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> But I think I have solved the anomaly. She takes about a 3-4 second puff. I take about an 8 second puff on the MVP to get a good hit. Still impressive.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Aah, sharp thinking there Tornalca!!

Mine are about 4 or 5 seconds, so that also explains it.

But it doesnt matter, i am comparing mine to my usage on my other batteries which i also use with the same puff length. So either way this thing is really impressive.

Ive decided its going with me on my next business trip. And if any of my other batteries die on me, i know what the replacement will be for my "standard arsenal"

@Gizmo, please keep one or two of these in stock

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tornalca (13/2/14)

Full detailed review PBusardo


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/14)

Thanks Phil!

Just as well I'm strong!  Can't wait for it to arrive tomorrow! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tornalca (13/2/14)

Which one did you get?  Some new designs hitting the market.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> Which one did you get?  Some new designs hitting the market.



Will tell you tomorrow when VapeMail arrives!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> View attachment 1276
> 
> 
> Which one did you get?  Some new designs hitting the market.



I like !! I Like !! Would love the first 3.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> View attachment 1276
> 
> 
> Which one did you get?  Some new designs hitting the market.


OMG , if sombody has the first 3 in stock i would be cutting out a kidney right now .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vaalboy (13/2/14)

@Tornalca those designs do look sweet


----------



## Tornalca (13/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> @Tornalca those designs do look sweet



I would get Hunter and Frost. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (13/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> I would get Hunter and Frost.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Same here


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

Amazing designs @Tornalca 

Not sure they work for me though. I like my current one in black. More discreet. Dont need it shouting "look at me" every time i see it on my desk or take it for a vape. LOL

Each to their own

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)

I'm sitting in my driveway waiting for the courier... mine is coming today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Amazing designs @Tornalca
> 
> Not sure they work for me though. I like my current one in black. More discreet. Dont need it shouting "look at me" every time i see it on my desk or take it for a vape. LOL
> 
> Each to their own



I like making a statement, would use it anywhere any body can see it.


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

LOL, @annemarievdh - you probably have a very brightly coloured cell-phone cover as well  
I saw one the other day that was so bright I needed my sunglasses just to look at it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (14/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> LOL, @annemarievdh - you probably have a very brightly coloured cell-phone cover as well
> I saw one the other day that was so bright I needed my sunglasses just to look at it.



haha um no, actually I have a white I-phone. My closet is black tops and blue jeans. But like to make a statement with handbags, and things like a VP. And these little thingies would be perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (14/2/14)

@Silver1 This review has got me considering getting one. I read on one of the review sites that it is quite heavy? I assume my iclear 30b will fit like a glove and look ok?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> @Silver1 This review has got me considering getting one. I read on one of the review sites that it is quite heavy? I assume my iclear 30b will fit like a glove and look ok?



I dont find it heavy  I think its pretty light Check in the JHB vape meet pics thread - first pic is a pic of mine with a 30B on


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> @Silver1 This review has got me considering getting one. I read on one of the review sites that it is quite heavy? I assume my iclear 30b will fit like a glove and look ok?



I'll let you know real soon Markus! I just need the doorbell to ring... I couldn't wait in the driveway any longer because it's too hot and I had to change my fluorocarbon on my spinnerbait and swim jig rods!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/2/14)

Driver has been dispatched @Rob Fisher using a new courier though so not sure what time they will be there, please let me know what time they get there


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> @Silver1 This review has got me considering getting one. I read on one of the review sites that it is quite heavy? I assume my iclear 30b will fit like a glove and look ok?



Hi @vaalboy - bass fisherman extraordinaire 

It is a bit heavier than a normal tube battery like a Vision Spinner or something like that. Say 1 and a half to 2 times heavier. But it's not too heavy at all. I actually think its really nice because it feels quite solid. The weight is not a negative.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Driver has been dispatched @Rob Fisher using a new courier though so not sure what time they will be there, please let me know what time they get there



Will do!


----------



## vaalboy (14/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I dont find it heavy  I think its pretty light Check in the JHB vape meet pics thread - first pic is a pic of mine with a 30B on



Looks schweeet!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (14/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Hi @vaalboy - bass fisherman extraordinaire
> 
> It is a bit heavier than a normal tube battery like a Vision Spinner or something like that. Say 1 and a half to 2 times heavier. But it's not too heavy at all. I actually think its really nice because it feels quite solid. The weight is not a negative.



Thanks for the feedback @Silver1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)

Oh happy days! Vape Mail just arrived... and I think we may just have a winner!




I'll play with it on the weekend and review!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/2/14)

Wow  so late! Really sorry Rob like I said new couriers 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (14/2/14)

Awesome Rob. Let me know how she blows.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Awesome Rob. Let me know how she blows.



Will do... currently the MPV is driving the iClear30B... working like gang busters!


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> I had a Protank 2 Mini on it the whole time.
> Well, I had to take the atomiser off about 10 or 12 times to refill it



Silver is so on the button here... I have had my MVP for a few hours now and I think this has to be the best all round device especially coupled with the ProTank 2 Mini... yes you have to keep refilling the Pro Tank 2's but the whole all round experience coupled with my favourite topQ juices makes this combo awesome!

I have an iClear 30 and iClear 30B but for some reason just prefer the ProTank 2. Maybe it was the nasty taste of the Prawn 5 Absolute Pin that put me off so I will try my again with my 30B with real juice in it later.

But if anyone is looking for a ALL day charge with great taste then this is the winning combo.

And I won't be getting rid of my eGo-C Twist's either because 2 of them last me a day and they fit nicely in my shorts pocket as well. 

The other exciting part is I have found a menthol I can vape... I smoked Marlboro Blue Ice stinkies and the first menthol e-ciggies and juice I tried (Green Smoke Menthol and the Twisp Menthol) made me cough... the topQ menthol is perfect!

After a hectic week or so of finding this forum and experimenting I think I can relax and enjoy a perfect setup!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (15/2/14)

For me as well, I love the reo, but when I just want to sit in front of the tv or lie in bed reading, the pt2 mini is perfect

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/2/14)

Thanks @Rob Fisher - I hope the MVP will last a full day on the fishing boat 
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (19/2/14)

@Silver1 is the MVP still behaving?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/14)

Markus you know you want one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (19/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Markus you know you want one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Going to order tmz. And yes yes yes I want one 

You happy with yours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/14)

Yebo. I love it. Sick battery life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Going to order tmz. And yes yes yes I want one
> 
> You happy with yours?



And I understand the best option to plug into it is a Nautilus... I should have mine by the weekend so you can check it out on Sunday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> @Silver1 is the MVP still behaving?



Sorry for late reply
Travelling for work
Guess what came along?
Came to CT on monday. Havent charged it yet. Coming home tmrw. 
Its still behaving!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

Ok guys, the MVP is officially now my travel partner!
And my trusty companion to count on from a battery point of view.

- Charged it fully for my trip to Cape Town last week. 
- Departed Monday afternoon (*17 Feb*). 
- Vaped it every day as one of two devices. 
- It was probably responsible for about 60% of my vaping on my PT2Mini at 7.5W.
- Got home on Thursday evening - it was still going strong.
- Used it on Friday, Saturday and Sunday as one of two devices - with a third being the occasional dripping session. So probably about 40% of my vaping.
- It made it through the whole weekend unscathed. It only went orange on Sunday
- Today (Monday *24 Feb*) it went red
- It only went flat tonight! 
- *Just over a week later!!!*

That's a full week of vaping - approximately 1 of 2 devices, all the time. I probably went through about 4 ml of liquid per day, with it taking about half that. So my estimate is that I vaped about 7*4=28ml/2=14ml on it. It could have been a bit more than that. I was at 7.5 Watts of power all the time.

I lost the puff count since I turned it off when I packed it in my bag for the flight back. 

*This thing has amazing battery life for its size*. I am amazed and impressed.

It's now on charge

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/2/14)

Please let us know how long it takes to charge from completely flat.. 

PBursado also said that it can charge an S4 to 75% from a dead S4 battery so that must pack some serious power.


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

I have only charged it twice before. 
The first time was after the initial factory charge ran flat.
It took quite a long time if I recall - probably at least 3 or 4 hours. I don't remember the exact time.

The second time I charged it, it wasn't flat - I wanted it fully charged for my trip to CT. It took about 2 or 3 hours - not long - but was probably only half flat.

Lets see how she goes now. 

As for charging cellphones on it - I haven't tried that. It has a 2600mah battery and the iPhone (which I am on) has about a 1500mah battery. So it should handle that fairly easily. I'm just not sure what voltage and current it pushes out. 

My feeling though is that I wouldn't make use of it to charge my phone unless it's an emergency.


----------



## BhavZ (24/2/14)

I know what you mean, dont want to drain the life of the vape however that said you can still vape and charge your phone at the same time


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

Correct. It has a little switch under the device to turn on the power for charging external devices through its normal USB port. And its usual charging port for charging it. (separate - micro-usb I think its called)


----------



## ShaneW (24/2/14)

I'm loving the MVP2 aswell, been using it for 3 days solid now. Battery life is incredible.
What boggles me is the battery I use in my SVD is meant to be 3400mah(Panasonic), the MVP2 is 2600mah. .. how is it that the MVP seems to last about double. 

I was apprehensive at 1st of the MVP as I didn't like the box look. As I think a few people are but... It actually looks really good especially with the mpt2!

I'd say the SVD looks retro and the MVP looks sophisticated. The MVP also looks less like a drug administer

The MVP is alot smaller than it looks in its catalogue and is a better fit in my pocket than the SVD. 

Don't get me wrong, i still love my SVD...I really can't make up my mind which I prefer... they both awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (24/2/14)

I think I would prefer the SVD more in 18350 mode but that would make the battery life worse


----------



## Andre (24/2/14)

Think I must get one for HRH. Her cellphone is forever not charged.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Don't get me wrong, i still love my SVD...I really can't make up my mind which I prefer... they both awesome.



Exactly!


----------



## Silver (25/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> I'm loving the MVP2 aswell, been using it for 3 days solid now. Battery life is incredible.
> What boggles me is the battery I use in my SVD is meant to be 3400mah(Panasonic), the MVP2 is 2600mah. .. how is it that the MVP seems to last about double.
> 
> I was apprehensive at 1st of the MVP as I didn't like the box look. As I think a few people are but... It actually looks really good especially with the mpt2!
> ...




What power were you using them on @ShaneW?


----------



## ShaneW (25/2/14)

8W on both devices both with 2.2 ohm coils in the mpt2


----------



## vaalboy (25/2/14)

I must have a dud. Mine lasts on average around 300 puffs whereas my 18650 zmax gets around 450. Running both at 8w


----------



## Silver (25/2/14)

That is incredible. Cannot fathom why you would observe what you did.

- Either the Panasonic is not 3400 mah as stated
- or the panasonic is old and on its way out or has a defect
- or the panasonic is not being charged properly. Could be the charger being used.
- Or that the SVD circuitry and pulsing methods wears it down much more than the MVP, which is built as one unit to work together.

Really strange indeed

Where are the electronics wizards to help us explain this one?


----------



## ShaneW (25/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> I must have a dud. Mine lasts on average around 300 puffs whereas my 18650 zmax gets around 450. Running both at 8w



Full 10s draws maybe? 

I charged mine at close to 1000 puffs and it was still Green. Batt had dropped to 3.8V 

The wife was also puffing on it and she takes small puffs.


----------



## vaalboy (25/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Full 10s draws maybe?
> 
> I charged mine at close to 1000 puffs and it was still Green. Batt had dropped to 3.8V
> 
> The wife was also puffing on it and she takes small puffs.



Could be, I mostly double clutch.

Using the charger it came with, will use another one and see if it's perhaps that.


----------



## ShaneW (25/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> That is incredible. Cannot fathom why you would observe what you did.
> 
> - Either the Panasonic is not 3400 mah as stated
> - or the panasonic is old and on its way out or has a defect
> ...



Hmmmm... never thought of checking the charger, will do that. I'm using a charger that came with My fishing headlamp so this could be the problem. It is able To charge 18650 though. 

I just thought the SVD was not nearly as efficient as the mvp. I know the SVD uses some serious PWM circuitry to get to the higher voltages. so perhaps that's what's using more power.

Will do some investigation. 

I'm not complaining about the battery life on the svd still lasts me 2 full days


----------



## TylerD (25/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> That is incredible. Cannot fathom why you would observe what you did.
> 
> - Either the Panasonic is not 3400 mah as stated
> - or the panasonic is old and on its way out or has a defect
> ...


I have 2 of these green 3400mah's and I am very disappointed with them. When I started, I bought them from eciggies and used them in the svd. I really thought they would keep long with the 3400mah and all, but no.
They really struggle. Don't know why. 
I got me the 1600mah's Efest and they outshine those cells by far!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (25/2/14)

Let us know what happens


----------



## ShaneW (25/2/14)

TylerD said:


> I have 2 of these green 3400mah's and I am very disappointed with them. When I started, I bought them from eciggies and used them in the svd. I really thought they would keep long with the 3400mah and all, but no.
> They really struggle. Don't know why.
> I got me the 1600mah's Efest and they outshine those cells by far!!!



Wow Ok. Didn't expect that from Panasonic


----------



## Derick (25/2/14)

TylerD said:


> I have 2 of these green 3400mah's and I am very disappointed with them. When I started, I bought them from eciggies and used them in the svd. I really thought they would keep long with the 3400mah and all, but no.
> They really struggle. Don't know why.
> I got me the 1600mah's Efest and they outshine those cells by far!!!



Lots of manufacturers will overstate their batteries' charge in order to get the sale - and even the reputable ones are guilty of it sometimes - it's always best to go check out the candlepower forums - there are people there that do extensive tests on just about all the batteries out there.

Here's a link for the Efest 30A test that was done
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...eview-of-Efest-IMR18650-1600mAh-V1-(Red)-2014

Also to remember is that 3400 mAh might be true if you only draw 0.01 Amps from it  - you can also see from the link above that they pretty much rounded up to 1600 mAh for the Efests

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (25/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Wow Ok. Didn't expect that from Panasonic


That is if it is original Panasonic cells.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (26/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Could be, I mostly double clutch.
> 
> Using the charger it came with, will use another one and see if it's perhaps that.



Ok charged it with another cable and gave it to HRH to use. Only 422 Puffs.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Ok charged it with another cable and gave it to HRH to use. Only 422 Puffs.



I'll let mine run flat and see how many puffs I get... I just charge at night and have never run flat.


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

On my last MVP cycle - it got to 1,055 puffs - the light turned orange - and I decided to charge it in case we had load shedding the next day.... which didn't happen.

I was using it at 7 Watts and 7.5 Watts on the mPT2


----------



## ShaneW (8/3/14)

I'm also getting in the region of 1000 puffs before it goes orange. Quite a bit less if I charge my phone off of it which I've been using quite a bit

sent from my nokia 2110 using LTE


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'll let mine run flat and see how many puffs I get... I just charge at night and have never run flat.



This was a lie... I can't get myself to let it run dry just in case... I'll try it when my SID arrives! ??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

One thing I love doing is going back in threads and re-reading what I and other have said about different devices and seeing how I feel now that I have had time to play and use the devices in real life. Do I use my MVP much? No not really... would I sell it? No never! I prefer the barrel form of the SID with fresh 18650's standing by with the Nautilus on top. But if I leave the house the MVP with Aerotank goes into the cubby hole as back up.

And then I interchange a sweet fruit juice (Litchi, Strawberry, Candyfloss, Pineapple sometimes with a dash of menthol) in the Aerotank on top of the MVP.


----------



## Space_Cowboy (26/3/14)

So I got my MVP on Monday night. Been vaping it ever since using an iClear 30s at 11W. 

Light is still green. Battery voltage is now at 3.8. Clever me switched it off some time late Monday night so it reset the puff counter. At the moment I've got 281 puffs. Still running it flat from the "factory charge" so I can give it a full charge and see how long it lasts.

Really awesome device in my opinion. And definitely more compact than a SVD in 18650 mode.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

Still waiting on a VTR review robster 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Still waiting on a VTR review robster



Indeed... hopefully will get some time to play with it later on... yesterday was a buzzy bee day... today was fooshing... and now I just need to clean this magnificent specimen of a body and then sit down and relax and play with my Vape stuff!

I did throw in a quick battery yesterday and tried the Nautilus which didn't fit... 

Then I grabbed an Aerotank with Juice in it but it gave me a no contact or error message... then I tried the atomiser it came with and it was happy but there is no juice in it... so tonight is the night!


----------



## Space_Cowboy (28/3/14)

So I picked up my MVP on Monday night and have been using it exclusively with my iClear 30s on 11Watts ever since.

The battery light just went red now - puff counter at 653 and when I checked the battery voltage it was at 3.6V. I'm sure it still has quite a bit of vape time left even though the light went red but out of fear of it going dead at some inconvenient time I'm opting to put it on charge so I at least know that I've got a fully charged battery for the weekend.

I didn't check what the battery voltage was when I picked it up on Monday so I'm not sure whether the battery was fully charged out of the box. I seem to think it was because I checked the voltage on Tuesday or so and it was at 4.0V. All in all the fact that I got basically 4 days battery life I think is amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/14)

Amazing
And at 11 watts!

Enjoy and let us know how it goes on your first full charge


----------



## Silver (9/4/14)

I've spent more time with the MVP so thought I would give a bit more feedback.

I stand by my original impressions. This MVP is a truly great device. 

Battery life is holding up extremely well. Has gone through 9 full cycles now.
- Still getting on average about 1,000 puffs per cycle. (at 7 to 8 Watts on the mPT2)
- The way I am using it (as one of two workhorse devices), I get about 6 days of usage per cycle.
- So if I were to use it exclusively, it would probably last about 3 days.
- Have not charged the cellphone with it.

The mod still looks great and has remained solid and robust.

In my book, this little MVP is a real winner.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------

